# 하던 일



## wonlon

From my Korean textbook:

가: 오늘 정오 전으로 하던 일을 모두 끝내 버립시다.
나: 그럼 장려금이아도 후하게 주셔아지요.

I don't understand the used of 던 in 하던 일. Why is it not 하는 일?


----------



## youngbuts

Hi.

It is difficult question to answer. I will try to write something just depending on my intuition as a Korean

더하여, 덧니, 더군다나 , Those words that have '더-' as their prefixes have a same connotation. It is adding something new to an old thing. And even when '더-' moves to the position of a suffix, I guess the basic connotation seems to last. So It adds to the old event a new event,in other word, an surprising event which I did not expect. For example,
그 얘가 그냥 가*더*라구요. ( He went, which  I did not expect) 
그냥 그걸 먹어버리*더*라구요 (Someone ate something, which I did not expect and so has surprised the speaker.)
그런*데 (turing a subject to a new phrase)


*가: 오늘 정오 전으로 하던 일을 모두 끝내 버립시다.
나: 그럼 장려금이라(not 아)도 후하게 주셔야(not 아)지요.


In your example, -던 implies to me some new event shoud be happen, so the old event should be done or completed. So, By using of '-던,' the speaker of 가 seems to try giving to the listeners an impression that the old event, the work, should be done or finished before the new event, the noon, will happen.

I think you can also say  오늘 정오 전으로 하는 일을 모두 끝내 버립시다. But in this sentence there is not as strong a contrast as the above. 

잠자던 아이가 벌떡 일어났다. (natural)
잠자는 아이가 벌떡 일어났다. (possible but not strong contrast between two events. It fouses on the progressive action.)
오전에 잠이 든 아이가 밤까지 잘 잤다.  (natural) 
오전에 잠자던 아이가 밤까지 잘 잤다. (possible but ... something a little odd ?)


I think after '-는' we can have either a new surprising event or a event that we can guess from the old event. But when we use '-던', a new and unexpectable event seems to be necessary. Anyway, what I have said in this thread utill now is really just from my personal intuition, so you need to confirm it from the other Koreans as well. Don't belive my words completly. It probably is just a small aspect of '-던'. Nonetheless, I hope it could be a little help.^^


----------



## Rance

Double posted.


----------



## Rance

There are two suffixes, -더 and -던, and they have different meanings.

-더 means to recollect something experienced in the past.



모임에는 몇 명이나 *왔더냐*? (Speaker is asking to recollect how many people the listener saw in the meeting.) 
*-더*라구요. (-더라구요 is very popular expression among gossipy 아줌마 and they tell others what they saw/heard or pretend to. Topics themselves are often shocking since they are for gossips.) 

-던 means unfinished state of verb it's modifying.


그는 대학을 *졸업하던* 해에 결혼하였다.  (Implies he got married before he finished his studies. However please note that it does not imply he never finished his studies after the marriage.) 
*하던* 일(implies unfinished state of work)을 모두 끝내 버립시다. 


Citing from Naver dic:

*-더*

                                                      (‘이다’의 어간, 용언의 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-었-’, ‘-겠-’ 뒤에 붙어;‘-라’, ‘-냐’, ‘-니’, ‘-구나’, ‘-구려’ 등 일부 어미 앞에 붙어) *과거 어느 때에 직접 경험하여 알게 된 사실을 현재의 말하는 장면에 그대로 옮겨 와서 전달한다는 뜻을 나타내는 어미.*



선생님은 기분이 *좋으시더라*. 
모임에는 몇 명이나 *왔더냐*? 
아침에 까치가 *울더니* 반가운 손님이 찾아왔다. 


*-던*

(‘이다’의 어간, 용언의 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시’, ‘-었-’, ‘-겠-’ 뒤에 붙어) *앞말이 관형어 구실을 하게 하고 어떤 일이 과거에 완료되지 않고 중단되었다는 미완(未完)의 의미를 나타내는 어미.
*



이것은 원시인이 *사용하였던* 돌칼이다. 
딸 때는 *푸르던* 토마토도 며칠 후면 붉게 된다. 
그는 대학을 *졸업하던* 해에 결혼하였다. 
경보음이 울리면 *달리던* 차들도 서야 한다. 
혼자서도 할 수 *있겠던* 일을 둘이서 못 하겠니? 
 *관련 규범 해설*

         ‘-더’는 회상하는 느낌을 나타낼 때에 쓰인다. 비슷한 발음으로 ‘-드’를 사용하기도 하나 ‘-더’만 표준어로 삼는다. 
                 관련조항 :              표준어 규정 2장 4절 17항


----------



## wonlon

오늘 정오 전으로 *하던 일*을 모두 끝내 버립시다.
Then, this sentence should mean "Let's finish all the *unfinished* work before this afternoon."


----------

